# Brown & Sharpe 585 vernier height gage



## Old Rivers (Sep 7, 2020)

I am trying to figure out the scale on my 12" Brown & Sharpe model 585. The vernier scale cannot be set to zero, as the slider contacts the base before zero can be aligned - and this is with no scribe atached. 

With a scribe attached, and the scale set to a dimension there is no correlation between the scale indication and the actual height of the tip of the scribe above the surface on which the gage's base is placed.

Obviously I am missing something, I would be most appreciative if someone could enlighten me!

Bill


----------



## darkzero (Sep 7, 2020)

If you search for the 585 on the net & here on H-M it appears this model has a minimum measurement of 1". Possibly offset scribes like the one you have pictured are available to measure below 1" but you have to subtract the offset yourself.

Also looking at pics on the net, the straight non-offset scribe is mounted above the arm on this model where as scribes are commonly mounted below the arm on most other height gages.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2020)

With the offset scribe correctly mounted, it should zero out, if it is slightly off, the vernier plate can be shifted.


----------



## Old Rivers (Sep 7, 2020)

darkzero said:


> If you search for the 585 on the net & here on H-M it appears this model has a minimum measurement of 1". Possibly offset scribes like the one you have pictured are available to measure below 1" but you have to subtract the offset yourself.
> 
> Also looking at pics on the net, the straight non-offset scribe is mounted above the arm on this model where as scribes are commonly mounted below the arm on most other height gages.



Will, 
I'm afraid you're about right 
Using the offset scribe and positioned so it touches the surface, the vernier scale reads 0.235". Since the scale is fixed in place, zero cannot be adjusted.

Using the straight scribe I can't get closer than 1.084" above the surface (and the vernier reads 0.92").

What a stone-age implement is this thing (although it's nicely built).

Bill


----------



## Old Rivers (Sep 7, 2020)

benmychree said:


> With the offset scribe correctly mounted, it should zero out, if it is slightly off, the vernier plate can be shifted.



John,

The vernier plate can only be shifted approx. .015" - far less than I need.

Bill


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2020)

I have an identical vernier height gage, it has never been used, With the offset scribe in place, it reads .250, within the range of adjustability of the vernier plate,  with the straight scribe in place, it reads exactly 2.000 with a 2" side of a 1-2-3 block under it; it seems your vernier plate needs adjusting about .015" to be correct.  I will say that that design is certainly not the best, but dealing with a .250 correction by calculation is one that can easily be done.   That said, my go to height gage is a Starrett with 50 division vernier and built in offset scribe that lays flat on the surface plate with the vernier reading .000".


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2020)

Like yours, 1.000" cannot be read directly due to interference with the scribe yoke and the base, that is why I went to the 2" block.


----------



## Old Rivers (Sep 7, 2020)

benmychree said:


> I have an identical vernier height gage, it has never been used, With the offset scribe in place, it reads .250, within the range of adjustability of the vernier plate,  with the straight scribe in place, it reads exactly 2.000 with a 2" side of a 1-2-3 block under it; it seems your vernier plate needs adjusting about .015" to be correct.  I will say that that design is certainly not the best, but dealing with a .250 correction by calculation is one that can easily be done.   That said, my go to height gage is a Starrett with 50 division vernier and built in offset scribe that lays flat on the surface plate with the vernier reading .000".



I took another look, and you are correct. Thanks for the suggestion!

What model # is your Starrett ?

Bill


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2020)

The Starrett is a #255, I bought it back in the 1960s for around $125, I think, like 30 hours wages, but then I was single living at home, and gas was cheap, or at least it seems so now!


----------

